# How To Speed Up Firefox Page Loading



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I found this on another forum and tried it, it really works! The following is the instructions.

Here's something for broadband people that will really speed Firefox up: 

1.Type *about:config* into the address bar and hit return. Scroll down and look for the following entries:

*network.http.pipelining
network.http.proxy.pipelining
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests*

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:

Set *network.http.pipelining* to *true*

Set *network.http.proxy.pipelining* to *true*

Set *network.http.pipelining.maxrequests* to some number like *30*. This means it will make 30 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select *New-> Integer.* Name it *nglayout.initialpaint.delay* and set its value to *0* (zero). This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.

If you're using a broadband connection you'll load pages MUCH faster now!


*You have to close your browser after you make the changes. When you start it back up they will be in effect.*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike, Thats amazing! It made a big difference for me at work, Thanks for the info.:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I was happy with Firefox compared to IE7, but this tweak makes a big difference, and I'm on satellite internet.


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for this.:hail: It worked wonderfully!:yay2:


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

It even works with FF ver. 2! :T


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

The 1st 3 entries were already modified on mine ?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Mika75 said:


> The 1st 3 entries were already modified on mine ?


Are you using a tweak program like "Firetune"?


----------



## airpiratehkg (May 27, 2008)

Throw it all out buy a Mac and run Safari!:nerd:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

No need to, PC and Firefox are doing just fine!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mika75 said:


> The 1st 3 entries were already modified on mine ?


Same for me...

I'm also on Satellite..
The *"max.requests"* was set at 8, so I increased that to 30..but it didn't seem to make any difference..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Prof. said:


> Same for me...
> 
> I'm also on Satellite..
> The *"max.requests"* was set at 8, so I increased that to 30..but it didn't seem to make any difference..


Did you add *nglayout.initialpaint.delay* and set the value to *0*?


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Mike P. said:


> Are you using a tweak program like "Firetune"?


Nope,* Firefox version 3.0.10*, my network max requests was already set @ 100 

I had to add the paint delay though.. :shh:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have 3.0.10 and changed them all.
WOW :unbelievable:

Thanks again Mike. :T


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Kind of off-topic, but I just changed from version 2 of FF to version 3. I *love* it! This may well be my default browser in the near future. I have been using Opera for years since it has had a "full page zoom" that worked with images as well as text and I need that.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Zoom? Try holding Control key and use the scroll wheel on ur mouse...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... pretty neat trick there Mike... :T


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Mika75 said:


> Zoom? Try holding Control key and use the scroll wheel on ur mouse...


Images only zoom in version 3, earlier versions just zoomed text.

I also installed the add-ons *Full Page Zoom 1.0* and *Page Zoom Buttons 1.1.1*. I've just started using these so I'm not sure of all their attributes yet, but I can finally see replacing Opera with Firefox. :T

Sorry for the thread hijack, now back to regular programming. :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Did you add *nglayout.initialpaint.delay* and set the value to *0*?


That integer was already listed and set at 0..
I guess my FF was already working at optimum..:dunno:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Prof. said:


> That integer was already listed and set at 0..
> I guess my FF was already working at optimum..:dunno:


Then I guess that means the rest of us are finally catching up to you. :bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> Then I guess that means the rest of us are finally catching up to you. :bigsmile:


Well you must be catching up to the Tortoise then..My Satellite service is slow as a wet week!!:gah:


----------

